# New Guy



## FearRoback (Sep 9, 2007)

Whats Up Boys And Girls.. This Would be My First Post, So Here It Goes.

I'm Just A Normal guy. 29 Years Old A Home & Wife A Full Time Working For Chrysler.. Hay I'm Ford At Heart, Hell, As Long As The Keep Building Them Chrysler's I Always Have Work LOL. Halloween Is Nothing New To Me. In fact Its Better Then Christmas To Me. Got Out Of The Trick-O-Treat @ 15. Just People Stoped Giving Me Free Candy.. The Age Had To Have Been It. I Hope, Well I Am On The Ugly Side A little. LOL Oh Well. One Day I Was Walking Throu The Woods By My House And I Saw This Dude He Said He was Building A Walk Path For A Haunted Woods, And That Did It For Me, Loved it, Had My Own Little Show Scared People, I Loved It. The Next Year He Asked If I Would Help Him Do Up A Little House For A Haunted House, So Hell Yea. That As Well Was Fun, Did Another Haunted Woods At A loco Park. So I Got Alot Of Under My Belt. But Now Just I Take The Easy Life, I Build, And Help Run Security @ http://www.hauntedpontiac.com/ A 4 Story Haunted House.
So Looking Forward To Reading Some Post. And Making A Few..


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're just a normal guy? I'm sorry, you have the wrong forum. A certain amount of insanity is required to have fun here. We'll have you fixed up in no time. Welcome aboard!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome! I look forward to walking through the woods someday. That is only a dream where I live.
You're in the right place. We're all Halloween fanatics! It IS the best holiday of them all!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

FORD --- im sorry,hello & welcome anyway , could you please tell some one to make the pacifica a little bigger,


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome, we can always use some more Fear around here, lol.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

hello and welcome. seems like michigan has a lot of haunters.
you will like this place.

PYRO....have ya driven a ford lately?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet, nice to see more local talent!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome to our little world of insanity!


----------



## FearRoback (Sep 9, 2007)

Just Wanna Say Thank You All for The Warm Welcome...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Super, just don't mention anything about your pants being wet...LOL j/k


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome! We'll have you dimented in no time...:jol:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome. 

Lots of very talented people here. This is a good place.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome, come on in


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Welcome, we don't get too many normal people here. But, hey it might be nice for a change.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You mean putting creepy things in your yard to scare the neighbors isn't normal? Oh well.....welcome anyway!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome fear..


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello and Welcome, make your self at home.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

greetings and scare-utations.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh great... just what we need... some more "normal" people!  

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Define "Normal"


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Fear......Ford???? i don't get it......


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

My father-in-law just retired from Ford and we threw him a retirement party last Saturday. He was well known for grabbing a "nap" during lunch break, so his buddies snapped this picture and sent it to me to use for his invite. FORD took on a new meaning for him! Just thought I would share~I thought it was cute!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome. I hope you like it here. We are good people.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> hello and welcome. seems like michigan has a lot of haunters.
> you will like this place.
> 
> PYRO....have ya driven a ford lately?


scareshack---have you EATEN a ford lately?


----------

